# Esa no-sé-quién



## CarlitosMS

Hola a todos

Me gustaría saber cómo traducir a alemán esta expresión coloquial/familiar:
Así fue como una tarde bastó con que alguien le dijera que _[alguien le había dicho que alguien le comentó que alguien le habría soplado que (…) alguien le pudo haber confesado que no-sé-quién era de un abominable infinito]_ para comenzar a odiar en el acto a esa _no-sé-quién_ con todas sus fuerzas, con un odio curtido, entregado, corrosivo, visceral.
De odios y lealtades | El Blog de Manuel M. Almeida

Un abrazo y schönes Wochenende!
Carlos M.S.


----------



## anahiseri

Yo lo pondría literal
      Ich weiss nicht wer
Tal vez
Ich - weiss - nicht - 
wer


----------



## CarlitosMS

Otra buena opción sería "Wer-auch-immer", pienso que mantiene un tono parecido al original.


----------



## anahiseri

CarlitosMS said:


> Otra buena opción sería "Wer-auch-immer", pienso que mantiene un tono parecido al original.


No estoy segura. "Wer-auch-immer" no es una persona tan concreta


----------



## ayuda?

Lo que también me viene a la mente es:
diese wer auch immer = esa no-sé-qué
X, wer auch immer das ist/war

...y muy semejante en plural (jene Leute/, wer auch immer sie sein mögen)


----------



## Tonerl

*Ich weiss nicht wer *
no-sé-quién

*Wer auch immer *
quienquiera que sea
sea quien fuera
sea quien sea


----------



## anahiseri

De acuerdo con Tonerl


----------

